# Did the Valar protect the Dúnedain?



## Arvedui (Sep 17, 2005)

For more than a thousand years, through a number of generations, the Dúnedain lived on. Although they never again became a numerous people, they still managed to maintain the line of Elendil all the way through to Aragorn.
This doesn't sound quite like a coincidence to me, but perhaps others are of a different mind?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 17, 2005)

> This doesn't sound quite like a coincidence to me, but perhaps others are of a different mind?


Not me .
Imo, the line of Elendil is important to the overall destiny of men, because it is _the_ line of nobility in ME - and thus I think it received special attention. As Tolkien says in letter#144:


> the Elder Children [were] _doomed _to fade before the Followers (Men), and_ to live ultimately only by the thin line of their blood that was mingled with that of Men_, among whom it was the only real claim to 'nobility'


After all, it is this "pedigree" which, to a certain extent, counter-balances the marring in humans.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 17, 2005)

Very interesting thought, Arvedui! I agree with you both. It couldn't have been coincidence.

I see two choices:

- Either Iluvatar just saw to it that the blood line continued on (which could be argued as chance).

- Or the Dunedain made a concious effort to keep their bloodline pure. This probably meant there were arranged marriages and definite planning on the part of parents and elders. However, they obviously were not completely successful because if they had been the number of the Dunedain would have grown. But maybe they did? Who knows what happened after Aragorn and Arwen and the beginning of the new Age? Perhaps the Dunedain grew then?


----------



## Alatar (Sep 18, 2005)

Well it could be that it was in the music, and as they were part elves, the music ment that they had to surive.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 22, 2005)

The Dúnedain protected the Dúnedain  

Oh, and the Elves.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with everything that's been said so far. I think some sort of good fortune went with the Dunedain, perhaps because their ancestors remained faithful to the Valar and friendly with the Elves. I'm not sure how much this can be ascribed to the Valar who did not meddle in the affairs of post 1st Age Middle-earth directly, except for the Istari. Perhaps they provided wisdom and succour from afar...who knows.


----------



## Damrod (Sep 24, 2005)

I've started to wonder about who and where the women of the Dunedain were at the time of the Lord of the Rings. Surely they had mothers and sisters!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that the dunedain did have good luck so it could of been Iluvatar, the valar or just their wits which kept them alive.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 24, 2005)

Well since the Heir of Isildur was considered necessery to the Fellowship and the War of the Ring as is shown by the Valar making sure that each member of the Fellowship turned up in time for the Council of Elrond, then it is only prudence on their part to ensure that the line of Isildur continued. The easiest way to do this would be to protect the Dunedain of the North.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 24, 2005)

> Well since the Heir of Isildur was considered necessery to the Fellowship and the War of the Ring as is shown by the Valar making sure that each member of the Fellowship turned up in time for the Council of Elrond. . . .


I'm just curious, where is it written that the Valar made sure that each member of the Fellowship turned up in time for the Council of Elrond?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 24, 2005)

A dream was sent to Faramir a number of times and once to Boromir where a voice came out of the West telling them to seek for the sword that was broken in Imladris. Also Elrond stated that each of those that came to Imladris at that time were called though he did not call them.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> Also Elrond stated that each of those that came to Imladris at that time were called though he did not call them.



That's an interesting way to look at it, and I agree, though one could also argue that the different people showed up because their leaders and nations felt war approaching and they felt the need to consult each other, Rivendell being the usual place for a counsil.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, there were many reasons for individuals to be at Rivendell. However, it was the timing that was important and even Boromir, who came from Gondor and did not know where Rivendell was, came in time for the council.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder how and why they managed to arrive at Imladris when they did. Was it the Valar? Perhaps. Perhaps Lorien sent the dream. Maybe it was Galadriel? But I guess 'luck' or 'chance' may have played a part-or things beyond the control of the Valar. Sauron sending the messenger three times to Dain, Gollum escaping (Sauron's doing), the dream sent to Boromir which came from the West, Butterbur forgetting to send the letter, Merry and Pippin starting the conspiracy, Saruman turning evil and keeping Gandalf hostage.....several of these fit in with the description of evil, that it will always lead to good or a greater good, several of these are products of accidents of the decisions of individuals who the Valar may not have had any power over-one of these, the dream vision sent to Boromir and Faramir may have been sent by the Valar, but again it was the upto Boromir and Faramir whether the vision should be heeded, and upto the council and Denethor who to send and how.


----------

